# Lea's 2nd leg pictures



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome! Whew... was truly feeling ill bc I didn't want you to post any of me without my seeing them first... lol PLEASE show me first if you do

These ones are great!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a beautiful gang, great job Carol








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

I want to see more of that cherry red convertable Lea got to cruise in!
It matches her bandana!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pics Carol..... and a big thank you from Texas. You're super. (BTW, that Bama is one handsome stud muffin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures. Looks like Bama was really checking out those skinny dogs : Lea looks happy and just taking it all in stride. Thanks for posting up the pictures, I know you must be tired.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww... look at them!!! Bama is adorable!!! Looks like everyone had fun meeting everyone!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

And more pictures.








































The last picture is the handoff at St George SC to Marjory


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

What fantastic pictures of you Jenna oh & the dogs look great too


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh cool! Those are of me but they're not totally hideous  awesome! I like them. LOVE the kissing Lea and Bama!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Bama is to cute, love the third picture looks like he's kissing princess Lea
You guy's are doing a great job, never heard of anything like that, I'm amazed how this forum pulls together and drives thousands of miles to get a sweet pup clear across the united states, to get her to a good home.
You guy's rock








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Second batch of pictures are great too. Jenna looks happy to be modeling with all the dogs. 

That one on Bama giving Lea a smooch is perfect!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Bama is stunning Carol. You must be so proud of him. As I was saying to Jenna, Lea is no show dog. Her head is too long, she has a Roman nose. But she's beautiful to me. And that's all she has to be.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey I LOVE those banana brains... *swoons*


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, the Bama/Lea kissy picture is adorable!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

GREAT pics!!! i love em!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pictures! All of them are great, but of course how could you not love Bama sneaking a kiss in a red convertible!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting these pictures. I just came home and I was right away on the internet checking to see them. This is so awesome and I am so proud of you guys.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Joe you ultimately made this ALL possible!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

THis truly is a touching story...glad you guys are the great ones doing this!! Thanks!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Joe you ultimately made this ALL possible!


Great point Jenna...If not for a strong a vibrant, diverse forum like this Lea could very well be in a noisy kennel right now on death row and not crashed in a loving home awaiting the next leg of her journey to her forever home.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I LOVE the convertible  Oh yeah, and the dogs too lol. Great pics you guys!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures guys, and that kissy picture has to be included when Carrig writes this all up. Safe journeys to all going forward.:smooch:


----------



## Goldmom42 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think this thread proves that while we all know how special goldens are-we now see that their owners are special too. Good luck on the rest of the transport.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Those are GREAT pictures!! Thanks for posting them and allowing us to come along on the journey with you! Just awesome!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I love the pictures. Jenna you look great. I have to say, though, that I am jealous of the short sleeved shirt you are wearing (in January) and the tree with leaves on it!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Lea looks like she's having a great time meeting everyone, traveling, just taking it all in and smiling away


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great job with the pictures B!!!! I hope you remembered to give Jenna that hug I sent by ya.


----------

